# MBGFC Memorial Day tournament



## kman1117 (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone have the final results from the tournament? They are not posted on the MBGFC site yet.


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

There posted on there facebook page.


----------



## matt922 (May 3, 2012)

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/2012-Memorial-Day-Results.html?soid=1101345894375&aid=3mAPzOXU9XY

(for those that don't do facebook..)


----------

